# Schwamm- und Hunzeldeutsch



## Captain Picard (18 Dezember 2003)

http://www.ulrich-werner.de/sein.htm


> Die Passivität des Duden gegenüber den ständig zunehmenden Veränderungen
> der Sprache durch nichtssagende Floskeln und unklare Wort- und Begriffskonstruktionen
> sowie durch *Anglizismen*, fördert die Tendenz, die deutsche Sprache zu verhunzen.
> *Für den hierbei erzeugten Sprachmüll wurde schon
> eine Sprachhülsen-Verpackungsverordnung gefordert. *


:thumb:  :thumb:  :thumb: 


> Ich habe für diese teilweise vom Duden mitgetragene und -verursachte Ausdrucksweise
> den Begriff Schwamm- und Hunzeldeutsch gewählt. Eine Erläuterung und eine nicht vollständige
> und regelmäßig zu erweiternde Liste mit *Schwamm- und Hunzelwörtern*, nichtssagenden Floskeln
> und Redewendungen ist unter der markierten Adresse abrufbar.



http://www.ulrich-werner.de/schwammdeutsch1.htm

Schwammwörter

Bisher kannte ich nur den Ausdruck "denglisch" , "Schwamm- und Hunzeldeutsch" 
gefällt mir noch besser


----------



## Devilfrank (18 Dezember 2003)

neustes "Manager"-Schlagwort:
Incentivierung
 :argl:


----------



## technofreak (18 Dezember 2003)

Apropos Manager: 
Mein Vorschlag einer  Eindeutschung: "Kümmerer" von "sich kümmern um" nicht von "kümmerlich"   
Ein Topmanager ist demnach ein "Spitzenkümmerer"....
tf


----------



## Heiko (18 Dezember 2003)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> neustes "Manager"-Schlagwort:
> Incentivierung
> :argl:


http://www.hirschbeutel.de/bullshit_bingo.html


----------



## Devilfrank (19 Dezember 2003)

:lol:


----------

